# Point Cook, rain on the bay.



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Finally had a rainy paddle, not much...but rain all the same. Started off with tommorrow's snapper...heaps of pinkie battles but no keepers. Zip zip on one rod was echoed on the other, and I had a pinkie/flattie split in a double hook up. Another slightly bigger flattie (42cm) a bit later, followed by a nice calamari (68cm) had a good feed of rings and tails aboard....althogh by this time I paid the price losing 3 Hb's including some fav's. Finished with a puffer fish on atrolled Hb...time to herad home the god's were telling me. 2 flatfella's and one squid in the bag who was I to argue :?: :wink:


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWUELV3MAABpXgAASYAcQYFAAP+//sCAAlIgmhqZoiNoI9NIPQRPUaaNQAADQAMJDcTfU6tGHONfaZLs2Qdk9bp6O4F0sAYBjBzl9TOiARJb0gLB4KgeCPk3BAblz+tn19fjBaeyjO4ZDIB/pcy8ulOkJLFJmxgqd2swrHZ0qqalgG41c1WvexrCDxI4VIRRCBsBT9F648skbGlOOBqdf4u5IpwoSCCFq7mA=


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Poddy, I'm constantly amazed at you landing squid, and large ones at that, on hbs. I've had many hit my hbs but they have never stuck. Do you use scent on the lure?

Nice bag!


----------



## kingfisher111 (Jun 13, 2006)

A great result Poddy. That is a top Calamari. Steve.


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

nice effort Poddy, what do you think that flatties trying to express to you in that photo :lol:


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Cheers paddlers. Red, having Squidder up there has certainly left more tenticles in the bay for the rest of the Mango's...we miss the bloke but there is an upside :wink:  Peril, no scent on the lures for squid. To be honest I always picked up the odd one on the troll...but then the pinkies left our close haunts so I tried to target flatfella's a bit more by dropping deeper. As a result I'm getting more weed fouls and losing more lures, but finding a few more squid are getting hooked. I'm also working PeterJ's suggested locations and have found more southern calamari's of better size than the arrows. Still the same slow handed approach on the paddle. Tony, he was just giving me an earful...fish, birds, people, and pot plants..everyone has a go at poor old Poddy :wink:


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)




----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

OK, what sort of squid do _you_ have?
Is it a cuttlefish, or truly a squeed?

Z


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

the one in the piccie is a squid mate.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWYexViIAAAjfgAASQAEAAKEkUAAyYVwAIAAxQNNDIyYg1HpI09GkZilRY6F3MGWt6wZWHW+JkjEQ6Um4WZqClPxdyRThQkIexViI


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

I think the sqid is amazing. I haven't caught anything like that. Do you have to scale it?

Only kidding.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Thanks.
It looks stout, and the swim fins on the tail are very long along the mantle.

Very nice, though. I love how they pulse w/ color/anger when they're on deck, and that once looks a little upset. With a name like calamari, how would it expect to survive?

It's like naming your cow, Hamburger.

Z


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

a pet lamb Stu :wink:


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

Yep Red , thats the RAAF pier.


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

gee , thats a great float plane photo, the old pier looks like its in pretty bad shape now, good to see a post from you pete, i guess you have been pretty busy down there with the fires


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

Yeah, cheers bazzoo been hectic and bloody hot.

Mate that pier was once one of the best land based piers on the bay. Idiots soon put a stop to it long before the base upped security after sep11. Smashing lights , burning the pier , vandalizing the nearby buildings speeding through the base etc.
Squid ,snapper, flathead, whiting, gummy, salmon etc were usual catches.
The biggest flathead i personally saw caught from there was nearly a meter in length. 
The biggest i have caught is about 76 odd cms near skeleton creek further nth east, however i do know that there are some very big flatty around there.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWVRV6gkAACLfgAASUIWAAiEQXKo/5/+gMACmBqp+hiFA0bU2iaaMj9UGhhoZMgZGIMTJoaYGhAmFGyJoABoeKEAlrxXpfogbczjCPyf7J1s3KaRf5zWSq6l0PWtJK0p5w7Yg44EKkRX1ET7shFvPUaWCxcWWgKZhIE9ZgwuehMzCatF3wYktQ18SvZWHkyLM5H4cPdMsYDcca7BBgQZFoghF71SC10NxlWPerAWB2niVs3qi40ZQLoRzaQUpN7l3AejAF/xdyRThQkFRV6gk


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Great catch Poddy, just leave a few squiddies in the bay for when I come back down over easter 

Shame about losing those lures - I hope none of them were those deep thundersticks that are out of production? If so, the one you gave me is yours again when I see you next :wink: Google earth sure is a wonderful thing, red gave me a tutorial last week :shock: I can't get over the potential of that program for sourcing good fishing spots


----------

